# Yongnuo 85mm and 100mm are coming



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 14, 2016)

Has anyone seen the new lenses Yongnuo 85mm or 100mm?

http://www.hkyongnuo.com/bigphotos/jt.jpg


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 10, 2016)

They were just announced and do not believe they are shipping just yet. B&H sells their stuff now, so between them and Amazon it should be pretty easy to spot when available.


----------

